# Master X Light - Molteni build help?



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm going to move over an old record kit and some Eurus to a new Master XL in Molteni colors (pic below) if I'm lucky enough to get the frame (comes with chrome fork best I can tell). Just lookinf for some ideas on seat post/stem/saddle/tape/colors/etc. Thanks!


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*explanation please....*

Can someone explain why the Molteni paint scheme is so popular? Merckx does it, De Rosa does it, now Colnago.....

Is it nostalgia? A new love affair with orange & blue? Whatever it is, I don't get it. Now if we were talking about a white Raleigh with blue, yellow, and red triangles I would understand!: 

One thing for sure is that the MXL in any paint job looks sweet. Chrome lugs, shaped tubing, just-right sized dropouts, and I especially like the paint 'cut outs' on the chainstays and seatstays.

Takmanjapan


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

takmanjapan said:


> Can someone explain why the Molteni paint scheme is so popular? Merckx does it, De Rosa does it, now Colnago.....
> 
> Is it nostalgia? A new love affair with orange & blue? Whatever it is, I don't get it. Now if we were talking about a white Raleigh with blue, yellow, and red triangles I would understand!:
> 
> ...


Here's some history lessons for you...
http://www.cyclingnews.com/sponsors/italia/2004/colnago/?id=colnago1


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Because it represents greatness in the history of cycling. Merckx is probably the greatest
cyclist of all time and those colors (along with Faema red/white) are impressed in the minds in trillions of cycling tifosi all over the world. De Rosa and Colnago made Merckx's frames at the time (mostly De Rosa) so why not the commemoration. Of course, that's just my 2 cents!!


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*MOlteni legacy*

Yes, a certain level of nostalgia is to be expected. I was aware that Colnago and De Rosa built Eddy's rides. I am just suprised that so many people still want an orange bike... One would think that manufacturers would try to tap into mid-late 80's retro as the kids who grew up on these rides & paint (like me) are in a better position to finally buy what we have been dreaming of for 2 decades.....


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

takmanjapan said:


> Yes, a certain level of nostalgia is to be expected. I was aware that Colnago and De Rosa built Eddy's rides. I am just suprised that so many people still want an orange bike... One would think that manufacturers would try to tap into mid-late 80's retro as the kids who grew up on these rides & paint (like me) are in a better position to finally buy what we have been dreaming of for 2 decades.....


Start another thread.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

What color are the hoops? If they are black that would/could make a lot of difference on the rest of the kit.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Here's a pic of the kit that's moving over to the Master XL...


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

nice bikes thanks for sharing.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Isn't that covered with the Sarroni paint job. I remember that paint scheme from the mid 80's and loved it then. Still do. However, I'm not currently in the market for a Master XL and I love the current ST01 just a wee bit more for my C50.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> Isn't that covered with the Sarroni paint job. I remember that paint scheme from the mid 80's and loved it then. Still do. However, I'm not currently in the market for a Master XL and I love the current ST01 just a wee bit more for my C50.


Saronni has been discontinued for 09...Molteni and Zabel are the 09 retro paint jobs. Just trying to figure out how to build it up.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ray Dobbins' Merckx version

http://www.raydobbins.com/molteni_replica/molteni_replica.htm


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

It would be a traversty if that frame came with a carbon fork rather than a chromed steel fork.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

iyeoh said:


> It would be a traversty if that frame came with a carbon fork rather than a chromed steel fork.


No worries! :thumbsup:


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

For a classic build Ray Dobbin's color scheme is just about perfect! 
For a more modern build up with carbon bits I think a black cockpit is also pretty nice. Even tho I grew up in the '80s but for some reason I always lusted after the Molteni scheme. People say Orange is a happy color......


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

chuckice said:


> I'm going to move over an old record kit and some Eurus to a new Master XL in Molteni colors (pic below) if I'm lucky enough to get the frame (comes with chrome fork best I can tell). Just lookinf for some ideas on seat post/stem/saddle/tape/colors/etc. Thanks!


christ, that's a beautiful color scheme--if I already didn't have a MXL that'd be the one for sure.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

orbeamike said:


> For a classic build Ray Dobbin's color scheme is just about perfect!
> For a more modern build up with carbon bits I think a black cockpit is also pretty nice. Even tho I grew up in the '80s but for some reason I always lusted after the Molteni scheme. People say Orange is a happy color......


Thanks...I think that's what I'm leaning towards...mostly black. Now the wait begins.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> christ, that's a beautiful color scheme--if I already didn't have a MXL that'd be the one for sure.


 It really is gorgeous...hopefully it shows up before 2010.


----------



## Triode12 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It does. It is just a little hard to see in the picture. However, if you look really hard, you can see the indents/crimping on the tubes. The most prominent in the pic would be the seat tube, in my opinion.


----------



## Triode12 (Jan 11, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> It does. It is just a little hard to see in the picture. However, if you look really hard, you can see the indents/crimping on the tubes. The most prominent in the pic would be the seat tube, in my opinion.


LOL - yes I noticed after I posted and was in the midst of editing my post when you replied.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm quick. LOL At least this one time I was.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Well hello there beautiful steel beast...


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

That is very nice! I think what really makes a difference for a classic steel bike look is the selection of the wheels. Staying with a more traditional look (3 cross) and not get into any low spoke count or paired spoke patterns. High profile rims also distract the look.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd probably consider blue bar tape to match the blue graphics in the down and seat tubes. I have black tape and saddles on both my bikes. On my Master X-Light LX-23 (Team Rabobank) it has just about every color in the rainbow, but I like black tape. Easy to keep clean..I definitely would not get orange bar tape on that Molteni, it has enough orange already...and the Molteni orange really isn't the same color in real life as the photos show..


----------



## wielrennerke (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to all for your wonderful posts! While waiting until February??? or shortly after, it sure is helpful to see all the info and pics you guys share! It just seems, the more I read up on the Master X-Light Molteni, (and the more pics I see), the harder the wait.....


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you order a Master X-Light in the Molteni color scheme? If so, when did you order it? I'm assuming that you were told you will not be getting it until February. I'm hoping you just placed your order, because I am going on 2 months here for a C50.


----------



## wielrennerke (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that is what I ordered about two weeks ago. Two out of three (my size) were already sold, so I put my name on the last of the Mohicans. In the end it will be worth the wait!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What do you mean 2 out of the 3 had already been sold. Has your retailer already placed an order for a specific number of frames, and that is why 2 out of 3 have been sold. I was told that my frame had to be made by Colnago and that is why it would take so long. Honestly, I think most of the frames are made by Colnago after the end buyer places an order for it. The wait times just seem to be way too long otherwise.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> What do you mean 2 out of the 3 had already been sold. Has your retailer already placed an order for a specific number of frames, and that is why 2 out of 3 have been sold. I was told that my frame had to be made by Colnago and that is why it would take so long. Honestly, I think most of the frames are made by Colnago after the end buyer places an order for it. The wait times just seem to be way too long otherwise.


Yup...when you ride a 62cm frame like I do I'm guessing they don't have tons in that size just sitting around--mine took about the same time frame as I recall. I was recovering from a broken scapula so the wait wasn't quite as bad. Couldn't ride anyway. I remember it came in around Xmas and I saw it sitting in the window of the LBS, but they were closed so I had to wait to get it until after the holiday. :cryin:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Believe me, it isn't much better when you ride a 53cm frame. Unless I bought a Colnago on e-bay, I have always had to wait for a new frame.

If I saw my frame sitting in the LBS's window over Christmas, I would be crying too. I'm just hoping that I get mine by Christmas.


----------



## wielrennerke (Oct 27, 2008)

The sales rep told me he was locked in for 3 frames (58 cm) of which 2 were already sold.
I'm thinking that Colnago has restrictions on the # of production??


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess that is a way to create artificial demand. Keep the supply low and you will always have demand, until people get sick and tired of waiting for the frames. If I don't get this frame by Christmas, I'll have to think about my allegiance to Colnago, especially since I already have a Bianchi FG Lite that I enjoy riding and have been looking at the 928 frames.


----------



## wielrennerke (Oct 27, 2008)

You are so right ( artificial demand), it has been the success formula (among others) for Harley Davidson! But having said that, I kind of enjoy the anticipation.... shopping around for the goodies, to build this goddess up with, ( so unlike the 'instant gratification', we're demanding nowadays). Patience my child... ha


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Supply and demand*

I find it hard to view it as artificial demand when you understand that both the Master X and the C-50 are still made by Italians in Italy, and there are very few craftsman that are qualified to do so. I believe it more likely that the situation is due to an increased demand. Fabsroman, attached is a pic of a gorgeous C-50 in the jig just before going in to be cured. Do you live somewhere where you can ride in December anyway? I unfortunately do not. Believe me when I suggest it will be worth the wait.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the pic. I knew that was the C50 before I even read your post. However, the headtube is way too big for it to be my 53. LOL

Believe me, I know it will be worth a wait, but exactly how much of a wait. The Cristallo was definitely worth the 8 week wait, and I have 4 other bikes, not including my TT or MTB bike, that I can ride in the meantime. I honestly believe that 3 months is enough of a wait, but would stick it out until spring gets here. I already have everything except the saddle and bars waiting in the garage to build this bike. I am currently looking at bidding on a saddle for it on e-bay, and I already know which bars I want and where I am going to buy them from. Oh yeah, forgot the cages. They are coming from the same place as the bars.

Riding in December in Maryland isn't a given, but there are some days here and there throughout the winter that are warm enough for me to ride (i.e., above 40 degrees without too much wind). My log shows that I rode a decent amount in January and February after I got my Cristallo. Last year I didn't ride at all from the end of October to the middle of April, but that is a long story and this thread isn't a good place for it.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Not a Colnago, but*

1990 Merckx Corsa Replica in Molteni orange

http://www.raydobbins.com/moltini_replica/moltini_replica.htm

That link won't work.. copied it twice.. try putting Eddy Merckx Moltini in search engine. URL for 1990 Merckx Corsa Moltini replica should pop up.


----------



## Rok63 (Dec 13, 2008)

I live in Slovenia, which borders to Italy on the east and from the place I live is only one hour by car to the closest bike store that carries Colnago bikes. They told me that every frame is made only when it is ordered and I will need to wait a couple of months if I order now. The old welder who does them already left the company in 2005 when they discontinued steel bikes and then he returned after they started the production. I think he is the major part in this production and this is why it takes so long as he only can make a certain number of frames a day.
FYI a friend of mine ordered PR82 in November 07 and got it in June 08. He ordered it through the Slovene distributor.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

For the wheels, track down some blue rims - Open Pros, Ambrosio Excellight or some DRC ST18s and build-up with the older style Record hubs and finish them off with a pair of Veloflex Paves in blue!


----------

